# How To Identify Beneficial Insects



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have a good place to find out what kind of bugs you have? I have bugs I thought were ladybugs, but my mom says they aren't and they are "bad" bugs. I don't know where to look to see what I've got. Although my chickens were out that day and I think all those bugs are gone already lol ~ but for future reference.
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Annoying People May Be a Message&#8230; Are You Listening? =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie - There are a couple websites I use to identify the critters.

insectidentification.org is probably my favorite.

You can also try whatsthatbug.com

If the insect you are finding looks like a ladybug then it could be cucumber beetles. They look a lot like ladybugs but are usually a bright yellow color. Ladybugs are generally red or orange. Cucumber beetles can be very bad for cucurbits (cucumbers, squash, and melons).


----------



## Sarah (May 26, 2011)

I have a ton of little tiny white bugs in the soil of my vegetable garden. They don't look like worms or larvae, more like teeny beetles. I've tried to research them, but can't find anything. Do you know what they are and how I might be able to get rid of them? I'm worried about my plant roots. Also a bunch of larger yellow flying beetle bugs have shown up just today. Any thoughts on these? I'd really appreciate some help. I'm trying so hard to actually grow some vegetables this year without killing them.


----------



## Nancy_Leising (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought hundreds of lady bugs for my greenhouse to help with aphids. In a couple of weeks I couldn't find any, then these black and orange larve started showing up and I didn't know what they were. 

Thankfully you help identify them and now I won't worry that they are a pest instead of a beneficial.


----------

